# #16 - Chicago on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Bulls fans! Time for another pick. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #16 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Bulls are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Saer Sene


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mardy Collins, personally.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

saer sene


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Saer Sene


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Saer Sene


M.Ager/M.Collins or Sene 

depending if we go big or small respectively with the no.2 pick.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> M.Ager/M.Collins or Sene
> 
> depending if we go big or small respectively with the no.2 pick.


Look at the board on the first post to see who we picked at 2.... and pick ONE person...LOL


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Sefolosha would complement a big going at #2. Having said that, I wouldn't be upset rolling the dice on Sene either. Since we're taking LA in this draft, I'll go with Sefolosha with our second pick.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Since Aldridge is our 1st pick, I gamble with the longest player in Sene.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

smARTmouf said:


> Look at the board on the first post to see who we picked at 2.... and pick ONE person...LOL


my bad.

M.Ager

only because im going to assume there is noway that Brewer falls down there. I don't think there will be a point to draft another big espically if we're going to target bigs in the free agency. I think M.Ager is not only the best player available but also fills a need. Plays multiple positions and is very explosive/slasher we desire. M.Ager has been overlooked.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Even though I LOVE Kyle Lowry and think he's worthy of a mid 1st selection, I'll go with

Saer Sene


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

smARTmouf said:


> Look at the board on the first post to see who we picked at 2.... and pick ONE person...LOL


my mistake again. as i can see on our IMAGINARY draft board. Brewer is indeed already in a Rockets hat. 

So M.Ager it is...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

#16 Sene

Ager is cuttino reincarnated...no thanks

Thabo...don't know much about him


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ager


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ager


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Sene.

A decent albiet raw three man rotation at the 4 and 5 spots of Chandler, Aldridge and Sene.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Saer Sene


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Saer Sene without a doubt, beings my boy Redick is gone already.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thabo


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Without taking into account that we took a big man with the 2nd pick, I'll go with *Saer Sene*.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Some people call me Maurice
Cause I speak of the pompitous of love...




(Ager)


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sene

It was close though....I though long and hard about Thabo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I take Sene, though Thabo was a very close second


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Close between Thabo and Ager. Going with Thabo. Sounds like Skiles will love him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Paul Davis.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sene.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Ager


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Paul Davis.


I'll just post for rlucas, so we don't have to wait for comment on this one.

[RLUCAS]Go die and burn in hell, Paul Davis, your kidding right?!?! Paul Davis, no way. Saer Sene *****![/RLUCAS]


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sham said:


> Mardy Collins, *personally.*


Why stop there? Now that you're a mod, you can speak for other people, as well (as long as they're not me).


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Sefolosha


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

saer sene.


----------



## yoda (May 24, 2006)

Hilton Armstrong


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

(NOT MY PICK)

Thabo has to be benefitting the most from the draftexpress mock draft. If he is indeed Paxson's guy at 16 over Sene, why not trade 16 to Phoenix for 21 and 29? I'm sure Thabo will be there, and then we can take some big at 29, maybe Steve Novak for some shooting? Because I'm near certain that Thabo will be there at 21 still.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Bulls should go for Saer Sene, if you decide you don't need him trade him, tons of other teams want him badly. Worst case a very valuable trade bait.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Thabo.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Samael said:


> Bulls should go for Saer Sene, if you decide you don't need him trade him, tons of other teams want him badly. Worst case a very valuable trade bait.


Hell Yeah! ASSETS BABY!

Whoah, post count...._16_,*666* It like tells my age when a 666 would hapen, as in June 6, 06, 666, and I was 16 when it happened, holy ****!


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Hilton Armstrong


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Why stop there? Now that you're a mod, you can speak for other people, as well (as long as they're not me).



Gotcha.

*makes note*

The Bulls will select Mardy Collins here. Tune out everybody else and accept I'm right.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sham said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> *makes note*
> 
> The Bulls will select Mardy Collins here. Tune out everybody else and accept I'm right.


I think its a definite toss up between M.Ager and M.Collins. Of course thats if the draft board really does look like that.. then both of those players could fit great into our system.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Thabo


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

None of "my guys" slipped (Carney, Brewer, S Williams, or Simmons). I'd be all over Hilton Armstrong if we drafted anyone but Aldridge.

Sene would be interesting but we'd already have Aldridge + a FA signing, so I don't see Sene making any sort of impact in the rotation and would likely be brought along extremely slowly.

Since we did draft Aldridge, I think it makes sense to go after a wing. I'm between Collins and Sefolosha, although I've only seen a few brief clips of Sefolosha. I think Collins complements both Ben and Kirk nicely and doesn't seem to be the liability on offense that Sefolosha appears to be, so I'd go with:

Mardy Collins

(If we dealt Duhon, albeit unlikely on draft day, and are faced with these available players, I'd also take a strong look at Jordan Farmar--I think he would be a great system fit).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

My pick is Sene. 

Gotta swing for the fences considering no other player's upside at this point is even close, IMO. James White is also tempting but this is probably too high for him. Ager? Haven't seen much of him other than highlight dunks, but I get the feeling he doesn't solve our big guard needs.


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

Gotta go with Sene. Too much potential to pass up on with a playoff pick.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Apart from a little bit more of the good old "length", I still don't see how Sene's gonna be anything better than Steven Hunter two years from now.

But then, I'm a natural sceptic.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Take the project in Sene. I think the Bulls are impressed with him.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Sear Sene


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

Sham you have by far the best avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

thabo, because he has very horny jib


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sene


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Saer "the Soothsayer" Sene


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Corey Maggette


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just for fun... here's a list of the #16 picks going back a few years:

2005 Joey Graham, Toronto
2004 Kirk Snyder, Utah
2003 Troy Bell, Boston
2002 Jiri Welsh, Philadelphia
2001 Kirk Haston, Charlotte
2000 Hidayet Torkaglu, Sacramento
1999 Ron Artest, Chicago
1998 Bryce Drew, Houston
1997 Brevin Knight, Cleveland
1996 Tony Delk, Charlotte


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> Some people call me Maurice
> Cause I speak of the pompitous of love...
> 
> 
> ...


People talk about me, baby
Say I'm doin you wrong, doin' you wrong
Well, don't you worry baby
Don't worry
Cause Im right here, right here, right here, right here at home

Cause I'm a picker
Im a grinner
Im a lover
And I'm a sinner
I play my music in the sun.....

I'm a joker
I'm a smoker
I'm a midnite Thabo-spoker
Sure don't want to hurt no one


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Brewer if still available. Saer if Brewer is gone.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Thabo Sefolosha with Saer Sene being my second and very close choice and Jordan Farmar being my third choice. None of my guys slipped. (Williams, Simmons, Brewer, O'bryant)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks. Great job.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> #16 Sene
> 
> Ager is cuttino reincarnated...no thanks
> 
> Thabo...don't know much about him


Getting a Cuttino Mobley level player in the mid-first would be fine by me...


----------

